# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  James Harris Simons

## Airicist

Founder and CEO of Renaissance Technologies LLC

James Harris Simons on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

James Simons - Mathematics, Common Sense, and Good Luck: My Life and Careers

Published on May 24, 2013




> Mathematics, Common Sense, and Good Luck: My Life and Careers
> 12/09/2010 4:15 PM
> James Harris Simons, Founder and CEO of Renaissance Technologies
> 
> James Harris Simons is an American hedge fund manager, mathematician, and philanthropist. In 1982, Simons founded Renaissance Technologies, a private investment firm based in New York with over $15 billion under management. Simons retired at the end of 2009, as CEO, of what is one of the world's most successful hedge funds. Simons' net worth is estimated to be $10.6 billion.
> 
> Don't expect to glean any market tips or trading secrets from James Simons, who steadfastly refuses to disclose the method behind his remarkable record in investing. Instead, listen to this mathematician, hedge fund manager and philanthropist sum up a remarkably varied and rich career, and offer some "guiding principles" distilled along the way.

----------


## Airicist

The Carnegie Medal of Philanthropy Ceremony - 17th October 2013

Published on Oct 17, 2013




> The Carnegie Medal of Philanthropy was established in 2001 to mark the centennial of Andrew Carnegie's formal philanthropy.
> The Medal is awarded every two years to recognise individuals and families with exceptional and sustained records of philanthropic giving.
> The recipients of the Carnegie Medal of Philanthropy, the award which recognises those who use their private wealth for public good, has been announced by the Carnegie UK Trust, on behalf of the international family of Carnegie institutions. The philanthropic activities of this year's Carnegie medallists span the globe and include support for education, science, entrepreneurship and the arts.
> This year's recipients are:
> Her Highness Sheikha Moza bint Nasser, Chairperson of the Qatar Foundation for Education, Science Community Development and one of Forbes' 100 Most Powerful Women
> Sir Tom Hunter, the British entrepreneur whom the Sunday Times called Scotland's first home-grown billionaire
> Dr James Harris Simons -- along with his wife, economist Dr Marilyn Simons -- the American mathematician who founded one of the world's most successful hedge fund companies
> Dr Dmitry Zimin, the co-founder of the second-largest telecom business in Russia
> Dame Janet Frances Wolfson de Botton CBE on behalf of the Wolfson family, founders of the Wolfson Foundation.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

James H. Simons: Mathematics, Common Sense and Good Luck

Published on Oct 30, 2014




> The American Mathematical Society and the Mathematical Sciences Research Institute present the 2014 AMS Einstein Public Lecture in Mathematics with James H. Simons, the president of the Simons Foundation. Simons is a philanthropist, mathematician, investor, and financier who supports basic research in the sciences through the foundation he created with his wife, Marilyn.

----------


## Airicist

James Simons (full length interview) - Numberphile

Published on May 13, 2015




> James Harris Simons has been described as "the world's smartest billionaire", amassing a fortune through the clever use of mathematics and computers. He is now a renowned philanthropist.

----------


## Airicist

A Rare Interview with the Mathematician Who Cracked Wall Street | Jim Simons | TED Talks

Published on Sep 25, 2015




> Jim Simons was a mathematician and cryptographer who realized: the complex math he used to break codes could help explain patterns in the world of finance. Billions later, he’s working to support the next generation of math teachers and scholars. TED’s Chris Anderson sits down with Simons to talk about his extraordinary life in numbers.

----------

